# A Christmas Do?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It seems such a loooooong time to go until next summer for the next big meet at the Nationals and I was just wondering if its to late to organise something for a Christmas or a New Year gig.

Somewhere central, hotel for sleep over and a band. Probably won't get anywhere near the numbers of the Nationals but could still get a reasonable amount if it was started now, I appreciate that there is probably a lot of places already booked up but you never know, there might be something.

What do you think?

Graham


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Excellent Idea!

What about this sort of thing?:

http://www.countryclubcatering.com/best_parties/

These are held in Marquees, but with full heating! You dont realise you are in a tent!!

Check these out for ideas:

http://www.octopus-events.co.uk/xmas03/ ... bridge.htm

www.christmaspartiesunlimited.co.uk

KEEBAB


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for organising this, Graham and Donna - I look forward to receiving my invite...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Funnily enough we discussed this at the TTOC committee meeting on Sat (as Dons and Tim would know if they ever logged in to check their action points... :)

The format we discussed is *exactly* what our lovely Mr Love iTT has proposed and we were so bold as to suggest the 13th Dec (for no other reason that the 6th seemed early and the 20th too late...)

so any one know any good possible venues then....?

L


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I logged in there only today, as it happens....

Trying to think about my role! But no ideas, I dunno!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

organising Christmas parties? Girls events coordinator?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> organising Christmas parties? Girls events coordinator? Â


Donna's organisational skills are something I can't hope to match, so will leave that to her!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wherever it is, i commend this to the house.

All those in favour - Aye.

Carried.

Organisers - get organising.

Two tickets sold at least then ;D

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh well, that went down a bundle then 

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LOL ! Nothing personal just nothing to add! : ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

OK time to get this thread active again


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Alright then:

OK Corral Warwick - Saturday 13th December 2003 Â£42.50

"
It is Christmas Day 1881. Put on your best bib and tucker and join the whole township of Tombstone, Arizona trooping into the OK Corral Saloon.

Tether your horses and push through the swing-doors, you will be greeted by live music from our Strolling Amigos. Head to the Bar, admire the spectacular scenery or test you quick-draw in the Shooting Gallery whilst our Cowgirls mingle with wild west canapÃ©s.

Locate your table in our stunning star-lit dining area for a silver-served Dinner. Be entertained by live music as coffee and chocolates are served, then standby for an electrifying burst of superb Can-Can. After Dinner the entertainment will alternate between a top-quality disco and authentic Line-Dancing. Try your luck at the fun Casino, test your aim in the Shootouts or risk a ride on the Bucking Bronco Rodeo Bull.

Party, Ride, Gamble, Dance Drink and Shoot your way through till 1.00am when you must stagger to your mount as we let the wagons rollâ€¦"

What do you think to the price? too much as well as a hotel? Venue? - Pretty Central?


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

PS

I cant get on the TTOC forum?

404 File not found ?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I think it sounds great,

price is not tooo bad I guess but then it is near Xmas and it for a very good cause!

come on Guys n Gals  is knowbody else interested in a Xmas bash?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Obviously not mate, just let it die. 

Graham


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Ho Hum, sat on the sidelines wishing, hoping, but it died, RIP Christmas 2003 :'( but sterling effort in getting this far!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Naah - it hasnt died - it's just everyone likes to keep all their _options_ open as long as possible. :

Who is on for a knees up then?

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

why don't we just go down the pub?


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> why don't we just go down the pub?


Fair suggestion, but everyone has to go in fancy dress!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Which pub then?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> why don't we just go down the pub?


yep much better.......
Fancy dress? Okay I'll be an Olive TTC driver ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> yep much better.......
> Fancy dress? Okay I'll be an Olive TTC driver ;D


I'll be a pissed and obnoxious bloke. I'm good at that.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

> Which pub then? Â


The Local of course ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The Local of course ;D


to me! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> to me! Â ;D


No that means M25!


----------

